# laajuus (arvosanan yhteydessä)



## Gavril

Päivää,

Käännän suomenkielistä päättötodistusta, jossa on kaksi saraketta: "laajuus" ja "arvosana".

En ole varma, mikä olisi asiayhteyteen sopiva käännös (englanniksi) sanalle "laajuus".

Onko kyseessä pidemmän "tutkinnon laajuus" _-_ilmaisun lyhennys? "tutkinnon laajuus" näyttää käännettävän englanninkielisellä ilmaisulla "scope of qualification".

Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

Tähän astisten hakujeni perusteella mahdollinen käännös on "credits", eli kuinka monien pisteiden arvoinen jokin kurssi on.

Olen kuitenkin nähnyt muitakin käännöksiä, joten en ole täysin vakuuttunut, että "credits" sopisi edellä mainittuun yhteyteen.


----------



## Marko55

Voisitko sanoa, mitä päättötodistusta käännät? Peruskoulun vai lukion?

Laajuus voidaan merkitä esim. lyhennyksellä "vvt" (= vuosiviikkotunti):
Kuvataiteen valinnaiset opinnot 5-6 lk, laajuus 1 vvt

Lukeeko todistuksessa esim.:
Kuvataide:
laajuus: 1 vvt ?

Yksi vuosiviikkotunti tarkoittaa 38 tuntia opetusta lukuvuoden aikana. Katso viimeinen lause tässä linkissä:
Opetushallitus - Opetussuunnitelma ja tuntijako


----------



## Gavril

Marko55 said:


> Voisitko sanoa, mitä päättötodistusta käännät? Peruskoulun vai lukion?



Ammattioppilaitoksen.



> Lukeeko todistuksessa esim.:
> Kuvataide:
> laajuus: 1 vvt ?



Ei, "laajuus" määritellään tässä todistuksessa lyhennyksellä "ov", eli "opintoviikko" (40 tuntia). Todistus on muuten noin 20 vuotta vanha; ehkä Suomen arvosanajärjestelmä tai merkintätapa on siitä saakka muuttunut.


----------



## Marko55

Opintoviikko on nykyisin opintopiste:
Opintoviikko – Wikipedia

Luulen, että credits on oikea käännös:
Degree programmes | Studyinfinland.fi


----------

